# banana tree



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a large (15ft) banana tree in my garden and I've just noticed it gotta big purple, brown pod "thing" growing on it. It doesnt look like bananas although they could be inside?? Does anyone know if this is normal? is this thing gonna be bananas? Or has an alien landed in my tree and sitting dormant???

Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Om closer investigation, there are indeed little baby bananas emerging from these weird pod things!!! Yes, we have bananas!!!

Jo


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Jo, Its not a tree, I think its the biggest plant in the world and ants love them, and it will spread!, took us ages to get rid of ours. Plus, because its not warm enough!! (in the winter) the crop will be inedible and when you cut the fruit off, the juice that drips from the stem will stain anything/everything.
I´m trying to think of something good about the banana plant?.
Do you have a fig tree in your garden?, they are lovely fresh, heated with a little brandy & cream!. Rob


----------



## Pat the baker (Aug 9, 2008)

Does anyone know the whereabouts of the self-claimed Psychic Dr Martin Cia? I read that he was looking to rent a house in Spain. Warning!! I had the misfortune to rent Mr Cia and his family my house for the summer. Owing to his "sad story" we did not ask for a deposit and he stalled his rent for 3 weeks. when we eventually found he had left not only did we lose rent we had to pay to have his household rubbish removed (which he left in a coal bunker), several internal walls had to be painted and professional cleaners had to be employed. I'm no psychic but having read about Mr Cia I will predict that he may do this again to someone else.


----------



## AndyMan (Feb 14, 2008)

Pat the baker said:


> Does anyone know the whereabouts of the self-claimed Psychic Dr Martin Cia? I read that he was looking to rent a house in Spain. Warning!! I had the misfortune to rent Mr Cia and his family my house for the summer. Owing to his "sad story" we did not ask for a deposit and he stalled his rent for 3 weeks. when we eventually found he had left not only did we lose rent we had to pay to have his household rubbish removed (which he left in a coal bunker), several internal walls had to be painted and professional cleaners had to be employed. I'm no psychic but having read about Mr Cia I will predict that he may do this again to someone else.


Thats all very well but did he know anything about banana trees ....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rjnpenang said:


> Jo, Its not a tree, I think its the biggest plant in the world and ants love them, and it will spread!, took us ages to get rid of ours. Plus, because its not warm enough!! (in the winter) the crop will be inedible and when you cut the fruit off, the juice that drips from the stem will stain anything/everything.
> I´m trying to think of something good about the banana plant?.
> Do you have a fig tree in your garden?, they are lovely fresh, heated with a little brandy & cream!. Rob



Thank for that Rob, I was getting really excited about my baby bananas - I was even chosing names for them LOL!! Sadly the tree/plant has to stay as its a rented house, but I will heed your warning.

Yes, I have two fig trees in the garden and they've got some fruit which arent ripe yet - or are they? How do you tell?? I need a brandy and cream tree by the sounds of things!!!!!

I've also got an apple tree, a pear tree, a lemon tree an orange tree, a clementine tree and 3 grapevines!!! so I'm sure I can live without the bananas!!!

jo


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

The fig trees should be ripe now, we have Spanish every morning in the field next to us picking them, choose a softish one, slice it in half, a few seconds in the microwave, then a drop! of brandy & cream, you can taste the cholesterol!, delicious. (rats also love them!). Rob


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Ruddy Magpies eat our FIGS before we get to them - lazy I know - but the dogs steadfastly refuse to learn to shoot!. 

Anyway try wrapping your fresh fig in a bit of Pata-Negra and quickly warm on a griddle.


----------

